# ¿Cual es la mejor marca en radios para carro?



## geoman (Nov 12, 2007)

Saludos a toda la comunidad, 

Andaba por unos foros de audio para carro y me surgio la duda de cual sera la mejor marca en radios para carro, yo tengo un Clarion, y me gustaria saber q piensan de la marca y cual es la mejor, 

saludos

Puedo adjuntar una imagen del radio si es necesario


----------



## Dano (Nov 12, 2007)

Tema movido al foro correspondiente.

Saludos


----------

